# How many Gallons (In all your tanks) do you have?



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

In realation to the "How many Tanks" thread I have made a thread that asks how many gallons in total you have (Add all your tank volumes together).

Feel free to expand 

I juts have 1 20 gallon Killi tank.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Voted 260+ 2740= 3000ish gallons if you count the 840 gallon above graound pond, I do use it for tropicals. Also not including sumps and betta tanks


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gallon + 150 gallon = 160 gallon (not including my 25 g sump).

Holy crap snaggle that's a lot of water (and tanks)! It must be a full time job just to maintain them all.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I am running 1280gal(28 tanks) + 10,000gal koi pond.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I am running 1280gal(28 tanks) + 10,000gal koi pond.


 must be fun to maintain all of that? How do you do it? xD


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 490.5 gallons I believe with 17 tanks.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

just over 200 gallons largest tank is a 90.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am at around 200+ gallons atm


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Joeee said:


> must be fun to maintain all of that? How do you do it? xD


It doesn't take that long for my weekly WC and maintenance it use to take longer but I cut back and now I have 20 to 30 tanks sitting empty. 
When I got home today I realized that a missed a 65gal so add 65 to 1280gal = 1345gal(29 tanks) + 10,000+gal koi pond.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have around 300+ running with another 160 empty sitting around. Just waiting for my fish room to be built. Then I'll probably run even higher.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I haven't done a tally recently but Im probably at around 1500 gallons running with another couple hundred gallons sitting dry for now.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm at 500-600 gallons.


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

What do you keep in your 20 gallon Killie tank?



thename123 said:


> In realation to the "How many Tanks" thread I have made a thread that asks how many gallons in total you have (Add all your tank volumes together).
> 
> Feel free to expand
> 
> I juts have 1 20 gallon Killi tank.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm currently at 390 gallons. 2x120 and 3x50. I'm convinced I'm the biggest grower of Algae in ALL Burlington!

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I currently running 21 tanks with a total of 1050 gal.


----------

